# Baked Crabmeat Dressing Stuffed Snapper



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's what I just put in the oven...










I'll let you know...


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

The smell is getting to me! Don't know if I can take much more!!!


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

please post after pics too!!!!



:hungry


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

The final product cooling to a consumable temp...










Bye ya'll!!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

okay brian...you drove your boat and you caught fish and so did dale and i so, why the hell didn't you invite us for this feast? oke...rooks marverous!


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

Mike,



Come and get it! We still have half left over. It was divine!!!


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

No joking...Come and get it!!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

i know man but we ate shrimp and scallop bisque over angel hair pasta from my boss that they got over in port st joe this past week...it'll be good first leftovers though and i want the recipe...


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

Brian..........YOU SUCK!!!!!!! Never shoulda looked at this while waiting for lunchtime to roll around!!:banghead


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

PLEASE post exactly how you made that. It looks devine!


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I love crab stuffed fish. Please post what/where you got the crab stuffing from.


----------



## Trackers (Aug 4, 2009)

:hungry Looks good. I like puttin a little chopped celery in my crabmeat..


----------

